# Closed Thread



## Itookhimforgranted

My thread was closed due thread jacking. Is there a way I can re-open it.

Thank You.


----------



## 827Aug

That thread was really getting out of control and had been for awhile. I think it best if you simply start a new thread and reference the close thread. We will allow it in this situation. Hopefully the battle among members won't follow over to it.


----------



## gbrad

They also like to piss on threads when people are simply trying to bring positive vibes instead of just talking about all of the things that are wrong in our marriages. Please forgive us for wanting to have some happy thoughts to share.


----------

